# Hello from nantes ( west of France)



## Naoned (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi

I'm a new commer on this site,interested with aviation from a long time, i'm also building scale models, but
i ca'nt tell what came first: aviation nut or crazy kit builder !!
I'm living in Nantes ( big city located in west of france), married with three kids ( 2 boys and 1 girl).I hope
that my little knowledge in aviation will help on this forum.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to this forum, Naoned.


----------



## imalko (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## 5bR6897 (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome! All bits of knowledge are helpful. Happy posting!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## seesul (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greeting from the Czech Republic8)
I was in Bougenais for a technical training last year. It´s very close to Nantes.


----------



## lingo (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard Naoned!


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!
This is a very nice place with very kind people, and I'f you need something, just ask someone and they will be happy to help.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you with us. Happy posting.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Naoned. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2009)

If it is, he's being modest...

Great to have you here big guy!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2009)

Bienvenue.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. See you in the modelling threads no doubt?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! A French perspective will be nice.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome, Naoned. *waves from Denmark*


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2009)

Bon jour! Nice to have you aboard mate!

Evan


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2009)

Hiya Naoned, pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome from the land down under...


----------



## Naoned (Jul 11, 2009)

Capt. Vick said:


> If it is, he's being modest...
> 
> Great to have you here big guy!





Yes it is !! Thanks " Capt VICK ".
The question for me, concerning my "Aztek eagle" is not about the P 47 D, but : What look like Philippines
ground ?


----------



## Naoned (Jul 11, 2009)

seesul said:


> Welcome to the forum and greeting from the Czech Republic8)
> I was in Bougenais for a technical training last year. It´s very close to Nantes.





Thank you, i'm living in Reze, about 5 km away from Bouguenais ( airport).
Do you know that the Airbus factory, was building MS 406 shortly before WW2 ?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## seesul (Jul 16, 2009)

Naoned said:


> Thank you, i'm living in Reze, about 5 km away from Bouguenais ( airport).
> Do you know that the Airbus factory, was building MS 406 shortly before WW2 ?



No, I didn´t know it. Where there´s this factory? In Nantes?
When I was there I was trained at the THEAM company. They produce the conveyor belts. Do you know this company? THEAM - Solutions pour la manutention du béton - Tapis Convoyeur à Béton Embarqué


----------



## Naoned (Jul 16, 2009)

seesul said:


> No, I didn´t know it. Where there´s this factory? In Nantes?
> When I was there I was trained at the THEAM company. They produce the conveyor belts. Do you know this company? THEAM - Solutions pour la manutention du béton - Tapis Convoyeur à Béton Embarqué




Remember the main gate of the EADS/Airbus factory,it's here,it was formerly the SNCAO factory. I do'nt know the THEAM factory,i repaired some machine in this area ( Calberson for example)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

